# Life Size Props



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm feeling frustrated and dissatisfied with my life sized props. I've tried chicken wire but even with gloves I find it hard to work with, especially because it comes in rolls and keeps bouncing back as I try to work with it. The PVC option is expensive. I don't have a power saw so wood is out. 

Is there any other way to make life size props that will stand up securely?


----------



## His and Hearse (May 19, 2011)

Well, if you use a grim reaper robe or similar you can just use a 6 foot 2x2 and a piece of scrap wood across the top (shoulders) to make a cross shape. Add a shirt and pants, then the robe over the top. The bottom of the 2x2 can stick into the ground. You will probably need a hand saw and a screwdriver or hammer and nails, but it should cost no more than $10. Probably less. 

Or just stuff a shirt and pants and sit em' in a chair.

Honestly though, PVC is the way to go. Costs a few bucks but worth it.


----------



## furfee25 (Apr 25, 2010)

oops nevermind.


----------



## furfee25 (Apr 25, 2010)

Misread your post.


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

His and Hearse said:


> Well, if you use a grim reaper robe or similar you can just use a 6 foot 2x2 and a piece of scrap wood across the top (shoulders) to make a cross shape. Add a shirt and pants, then the robe over the top. The bottom of the 2x2 can stick into the ground. You will probably need a hand saw and a screwdriver or hammer and nails, but it should cost no more than $10. Probably less.
> 
> Or just stuff a shirt and pants and sit em' in a chair.
> 
> Honestly though, PVC is the way to go. Costs a few bucks but worth it.


Thanks for your response. 

The characters I'm making need legs. I've never made a complete PVC dummy. I'll check out the tutorials.


----------



## mementomori (Aug 19, 2009)

I use the base to an oscillating fan, i put a brick on top and it works fine.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

I think the most you spend on a complete pvc armature is $15 to $20 bucks..


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

I use the grey electrical condit pipes, they are extremly cheap. A key trick w/ chicken wire is using zip ties so it wont bounce back


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Well, a really simple way that my hubster and I do it is like this - DH is an avid fisherman, so he has a lot of waders that go up & over your clothes. Same thing as overalls, really, just sturdier & waterproof. You can keep an eye out at thrift stores for overalls or look for inexpensive one piece jumpsuits like you would put over your clothes when you are fixing cars. Then, we stuff those things like mad with newspaper, paper & plastic bags, and pool noodles from the dollar store. We have some family who save extra newspaper for us starting around August so that we know we have a lot. My hubby will then use a very tall rebar that he hammers into the ground and we fit the dummy onto it using pieces of the clothing to help secure it as well as bungee straps too. 

The only thing we sometimes have to get creative with is sticking on hands & putting the arms into a realistic pose. We use work gloves, monster hands, dollar store plastic hands, etc. Sometimes we'll use some fishing line to pull the arm into a bent position if we have time. It *is* easier to pose this kind of dummy in a sitting position rather than standing up, but it can be done with a little patience. We pose a few stuffed dummies like this on a bench for people to take photos with, and last year, my Dad dressed up and sat really still in place of one of the dummies and would casually move for the older ToT's. Ha ha!


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> Well, a really simple way that my hubster and I do it is like this - DH is an avid fisherman, so he has a lot of waders that go up & over your clothes. Same thing as overalls, really, just sturdier & waterproof. You can keep an eye out at thrift stores for overalls or look for inexpensive one piece jumpsuits like you would put over your clothes when you are fixing cars. Then, we stuff those things like mad with newspaper, paper & plastic bags, and pool noodles from the dollar store. We have some family who save extra newspaper for us starting around August so that we know we have a lot. My hubby will then use a very tall rebar that he hammers into the ground and we fit the dummy onto it using pieces of the clothing to help secure it as well as bungee straps too.
> 
> The only thing we sometimes have to get creative with is sticking on hands & putting the arms into a realistic pose. We use work gloves, monster hands, dollar store plastic hands, etc. Sometimes we'll use some fishing line to pull the arm into a bent position if we have time. It *is* easier to pose this kind of dummy in a sitting position rather than standing up, but it can be done with a little patience. We pose a few stuffed dummies like this on a bench for people to take photos with, and last year, my Dad dressed up and sat really still in place of one of the dummies and would casually move for the older ToT's. Ha ha!


I could use the $1 Store paint overalls. But how do you keep the head on? Duct tape? Or do you have a lot of headless props?


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

xxScorpion64xx said:


> I think the most you spend on a complete pvc armature is $15 to $20 bucks..


Really? I was sure I'd priced it out closer to $40. Even then, when you're building half a dozen or so, it adds up. And I don't have a saw to cut it.


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

bl00d said:


> I use the grey electrical condit pipes, they are extremly cheap. A key trick w/ chicken wire is using zip ties so it wont bounce back


Thanks - I'll check out the electrical pipe option.The zip ties are a good idea, too. I use tons of those at Halloween.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Palladino said:


> I could use the $1 Store paint overalls. But how do you keep the head on? Duct tape? Or do you have a lot of headless props?


Ha ha! No, they have heads most of the time, although we often do that part last minute since they can be a little testy. Sometimes we use tape, sometimes we poke a stick into the padding around the neck area, tape the stick in place, then sit the mask on top of that. We often stuff the mask a bit to fill it out too. You can also use a black, hooded sweatshirt to put over or under the overalls and stuff the hood to help hold a mask on. We figure if we don't ultimately like the look of the clothing, we just then drape the figure in a black cape or other fabric so you don't see the overalls or the sweatshirts. 

Since these aren't permanent props and my DH wants to be able to use the waders, we just craft something on the fly most of the time. We make sure to have velcro tape, clear packing tape, fishing line & lots of bungees on hand! 

We recycle the newspaper & bags after we are done each season too. We keep the pool noodles though.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

This is another option: http://www.halloweenasylum.com/inflatable_male_mannequin.html

Do a search and you can usually find them on sale somewhere.


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

Screaming Demons said:


> This is another option: http://www.halloweenasylum.com/inflatable_male_mannequin.html
> 
> Do a search and you can usually find them on sale somewhere.


Thanks. The problem is that the majority of life size props I use need to be freestanding. That guy won't be able to keep himself up.


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/111244-life-size-prop-pvc-frame-3.html

I grabbed the stuff for this the other day and spent about $12 at Home Depot!


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

The materials list is on the 1st page.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Palladino said:


> Really? I was sure I'd priced it out closer to $40. Even then, when you're building half a dozen or so, it adds up. And I don't have a saw to cut it.


A ten foot piece of one inch pvc runs about $3.65. Figure two lengths will be more than enough for one 6 foot armature. You should be able to get 1 1/2 armatures out of this. You need a few 45 or 90 degree elbows, a cross fitting for the neck/shoulders/spine, and a T fitting for the hips. These might come to 6 bucks total. A styrofoam wig head runs under 5 bucks. Costume or Goodwill clothes of your choice, a mask and hands. The actual armature would come to less than 13 bucks. You can make clean, accurate cuts with a hack saw and those are pretty cheap too.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Instead of chicken wire for the torso i prefer to use the tough foam found in armchairs and sofas , you can buy it in squares usually from stores that sell material in rolls and sewing and knitting materials , you can cut it to shape with sharp scissors or a sharp knife then tape it into position and when squashed it resumes it's shape once left a few minutes unlike the chicken wire method , there is a tutorial on the forum showing dummies being made in a similar way using foam padding .


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Palladino said:


> Thanks. The problem is that the majority of life size props I use need to be freestanding. That guy won't be able to keep himself up.


I have used a variety of ways to stand them up. One of the easiest, which works sometimes depending on the clothes and shoes, is to run a length of PVC pipe down the body and into one of the shoes.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Screaming Demons said:


> I have used a variety of ways to stand them up. One of the easiest, which works sometimes depending on the clothes and shoes, is to run a length of PVC pipe down the body and into one of the shoes.


^this^ The pvc legs slide down over rebar lengths anchored in the ground. I drill holes through the bottom of the shoes and the rebar goes through the shoe sole. The pvc leg then sits inside the shoe.


----------



## halloweenfan5 (Jun 29, 2011)

jdubbya said:


>


How do you get those arm angles with PVC? Their poses look so good. You have the best PVC dummies I've ever seen. Did you buy those adjustable PVC joins ive seen on the forum before? What's your seceret?!


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

halloweenfan5 said:


> How do you get those arm angles with PVC? Their poses look so good. You have the best PVC dummies I've ever seen. Did you buy those adjustable PVC joins ive seen on the forum before? What's your seceret?!


Actually, on these two, I'm using stock 45 and 90 degree elbows. I want to say that one of the shoulders is a 90 while the other is a 45. The two elbows are 45's. I use the adjustable joints on a few others but the stock elbows are fine if you don't need elaborate poses.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Damn good PVC zombies , i hope mine turn out as good as yours


----------



## Mayzshon (Jul 3, 2013)

Palladino said:


> Thanks. The problem is that the majority of life size props I use need to be freestanding. That guy won't be able to keep himself up.


Having used a few of those, I can tell you one other problem is when they develop undetectable leaks and keep deflating. I ended up cutting them open and stuffing them.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

What is your secret to bulking up the shoulder area, the arms the torso and legs jdubbya? They look so natural and downright perfect. Mine always looked unsymetrical...


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

xxScorpion64xx said:


> What is your secret to bulking up the shoulder area, the arms the torso and legs jdubbya? They look so natural and downright perfect. Mine always looked unsymetrical...


I cut up foam pool noodles and wrap each arm piece (and sometimes the legs) with them. gives them a bit of bulk. for the torsos, I often use plastic grocery bags stuffed with newspaer and hang the handles of the bags over the neck stem. You can make the chest as flat or full as you want. Chicken wire is also good but it's sometimes a pain to work with. Being zombies, I didn't want them too fat and "alive looking" so went with less padding to give them that thin, emaciated look. hth


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

pacman said:


> Damn good PVC zombies , i hope mine turn out as good as yours


Thanks! I'm sure yours will look great and I hope you post pics of them!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks jdubbya, I'm going to attempt to duplicate the exact look of your zombies, I'm was inspired by your fence last year and I built one this summer. Now I'm going to plagerise your work once again


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Thanks jdubbya, I'm going to attempt to duplicate the exact look of your zombies, I'm was inspired by your fence last year and I built one this summer. Now I'm going to plagerise your work once again


I'm flattered and humbled! Thanks. Looking forward to seeing your flesh eaters! If you have any other questions, I'll certianly be glad to try and answer them.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks jdubbya


----------



## Cyrod (Oct 3, 2013)

Does any one know how to fix the audio on dr shivers?


----------



## ryanlamprecht (Oct 8, 2009)

Not sure where you were pricing your PVC, but it's actually extremely cheap. You can get an 8 foot 1/2 inch PVC pipe for less than $2.00 I've found it to be much cheaper than wood. The fittings are a dollar or two a piece, but you should be able to build a complete statue frame for less than $10. That's about as inexpensive as it gets, not to mention PVC is so versatile, easy to cut, easy to work with, strong, and lightweight. I think that's why it's a prop builder's staple. If I had to pick two materials I couldn't do without, they'd be Styrofoam and PVC.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Well, Palladino is in Canada, and I think we pay about double what you folks pay in the states for PVC. Still I think it's worth it. I like that it's lighter and if something flips over it seems less likely to be damaged.

Something always flips over.

The other problem we run into up here is that sometimes it's cold enough for long enough for the ground to freeze, which doesn't make pounding in the rebar a ton of fun. But it never gets cold in Winnipeg.


----------



## PoCoHauntGal (Sep 2, 2010)

GobbyGruesome said:


> Well, Palladino is in Canada, and I think we pay about double what you folks pay in the states for PVC. Still I think it's worth it. I like that it's lighter and if something flips over it seems less likely to be damaged.
> 
> Something always flips over.
> 
> The other problem we run into up here is that sometimes it's cold enough for long enough for the ground to freeze, which doesn't make pounding in the rebar a ton of fun.* But it never gets cold in Winnipeg*.


Oh, that's a good one!


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

jdubbya said:


> I cut up foam pool noodles and wrap each arm piece (and sometimes the legs) with them. gives them a bit of bulk. for the torsos, I often use plastic grocery bags stuffed with newspaer and hang the handles of the bags over the neck stem. You can make the chest as flat or full as you want. Chicken wire is also good but it's sometimes a pain to work with. Being zombies, I didn't want them too fat and "alive looking" so went with less padding to give them that thin, emaciated look. hth


I've tried the plastic bags stuffed with newspaper. It's cheap, even free, but I find it gives the props an uneven, unrealistic look. Maybe I'm not being precise nough about making each bag the same but it seems like a lot of work for a lackluster result. I prefer the bubble wrap option.


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

Today I was working on my Ringmaster and I got so frustrated I decided to start over completely. Once I'd...ahem....undressed him, I realized that I had to dismantle him and rebuild. Once I dismantled him I started on all the other life size props. All I salvaged were body parts, foam heads and pvc connectors. Everything else went in the bin. It took a long time with all the gorilla tape, hangers, body pillows....it's a long story. So the day was spent ripping apart and cleaning rather than building and decorating. Still, it had to be done.

Not sure which method I'm going to use for my new props but I feel refreshed by the process. Not a waste of time since I had to clean up the garage for the seance parlour anyway. I was dreading going in there and now I can actually see the floor!


----------



## Dark Crop (Jun 27, 2010)

Palladino where are you getting your pvc and what size are you looking at. I use 3/4 - 1inch pipe and a 10ft piece runs a couple dollars if that. Depending on the joints some adapter pieces may be a couple bucks themselves but I have never sat down and priced out per what I use as I usually buy a group of pipe/connectors at once. I feel like if you are getting up to $40 worth of PVC for one armature, you are either looking in the wrong store or the wrong pipe.

Check out Lowes and look for their contractor bags for connectors. They also make PVC cutting snips that work like a ratchet to cut thru pvc. I just picked one up for $8 online and it saves me a ton of mess of sawing or cutting the pvc with a Dremel/Jigsaw.


----------



## CFD318 (Sep 14, 2010)

This is my life size prop....new for 2013 and still in the work shop...hope to have it completed by next week. I used a PVC frame, my first attempt and I would change a few things for the next one.


----------



## ryanlamprecht (Oct 8, 2009)

That is crazy cool!


----------



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

Palladino said:


> I'm feeling frustrated and dissatisfied with my life sized props. I've tried chicken wire but even with gloves I find it hard to work with, especially because it comes in rolls and keeps bouncing back as I try to work with it. The PVC option is expensive. I don't have a power saw so wood is out.
> 
> Is there any other way to make life size props that will stand up securely?


I built my Rotten Candy Vendor out of PVC...cost $6 in PVC...and my husband secured it by drilling 2 holes in a 4x4 scrap post about 15" long. That post is secured by screws to a 20"x20" scrap piece of plywood that he found in the nearby industrial park garbage area. Outside, a piece of rebar in the ground will then secure the pvc. 
Pvc goes together easy, comes apart easy and a prop is done in less then 10min (assembly). 
Our theme this year is CarnEvil....and although I will probably keep some of my props, I prefer the more traditional haunted house type theme. What I love about the pvc is the versatility from year to year. To add bulk to them, I saved some bubble wrap, and used that to wrap and tape to limbs, trunk of body, shoulders, etc. Hope this is helpful


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

CFD318 said:


> View attachment 175677
> 
> 
> This is my life size prop....new for 2013 and still in the work shop...hope to have it completed by next week. I used a PVC frame, my first attempt and I would change a few things for the next one.


What would you change?


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

marigolddesigns said:


> I built my Rotten Candy Vendor out of PVC...cost $6 in PVC...and my husband secured it by drilling 2 holes in a 4x4 scrap post about 15" long. That post is secured by screws to a 20"x20" scrap piece of plywood that he found in the nearby industrial park garbage area. Outside, a piece of rebar in the ground will then secure the pvc.
> Pvc goes together easy, comes apart easy and a prop is done in less then 10min (assembly).
> Our theme this year is CarnEvil....and although I will probably keep some of my props, I prefer the more traditional haunted house type theme. What I love about the pvc is the versatility from year to year. To add bulk to them, I saved some bubble wrap, and used that to wrap and tape to limbs, trunk of body, shoulders, etc. Hope this is helpful


Thanks for sharing! I don't have any power tools or affinity for them. I'm a bit accident prone so if I tried using them, I'm afraid I'd end up a display in my own haunt! 

One of the limitations I see with PVC is the type of characters. If you're making a Grim Reaper, Witch, or anything else with a big cloak to cover the bottom of the frame, that's great. But if you're building a prop with legs like my Ringmaster that method won't work.


----------



## 89Lt1 (Oct 17, 2011)

someone on here gave the ideas to run the pvc like legs to the shoes, cut a hole in the shoe and run rebar up each leg. Then cover the pvc with pants. it is what i am planning to do with the life size i am working on now


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Palladino said:


> Thanks for sharing! I don't have any power tools or affinity for them. I'm a bit accident prone so if I tried using them, I'm afraid I'd end up a display in my own haunt!
> 
> One of the limitations I see with PVC is the type of characters. If you're making a Grim Reaper, Witch, or anything else with a big cloak to cover the bottom of the frame, that's great. But if you're building a prop with legs like my Ringmaster that method won't work.


I don't understand why you say it won't work with legs. Everything I've built from pvc has legs. If they have shoes, I just drill holes in the bottoms and place the shoes on the rebar stakes in the ground first, then slide the figure's legs onto the stakes. Easy.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Bloody hell that's incredible work , top job .


----------



## Zombastic (Oct 26, 2011)

Here's Dead Fred. I made him out of chicken wire and paper mache a couple of years ago.
I always thought that he looked too happy and was not scary enough.
When I got him down from the attic a few days ago, he was in need of a makeover. 
There were a few cracks here and a couple of small holes there.









I used plastic drop cloth and a heat gun and recorpsed his whole body, strengthening him, repainting him and 
hopefully he's a little more mean looking. He still looks kinda happy though.


----------



## Jerm357 (Oct 10, 2009)

Heres my 7' tall PVC Werewolf


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

I started assembling all my animatronics and static props... I think I counted like more than 30... or more... I plan to put them all together for a family pic, soon.


----------



## 89Lt1 (Oct 17, 2011)

finished up my caretaker prop this weekend


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

some seriously good looking life size props guys , a hell of a lot of inspiration for future props , i definitely will try a werewolf after seeing your beast Jerm357, my favorite life-size prop is actually in a coffin based creep so hope he can qualify as he is not free standing , and also












i will take a photo of my latest static for this coming 2013 Halloween night , PENNYWISE and post it soon hope .


----------



## Pat-f (Oct 15, 2006)

Stuffed clothes look like just that stuffed clothes. Not very scary. I would look at mannequins or pieces of them. There are some relatively inexpensive ones offeredon Amazon or even eBay. Even if you bought just one of them you could use it to make a mold which copies could be made from expanding foam and carpet latex. Another option is (if you can get a helper) is to make duct tape dummies. You just have to be sure to get the tape tight and smooth or else you loose the detail and it looks like stuffed clothes again. Use tight fitting clothes like tights or long johns under the duct tape.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Heres my penny-wise costume and mask etc on my best mannequin , got to fluff out his hair more but wanted to see how he would look with the setup


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

Nice job, Pacman.. I like the coffin guy too. did you make the coffin yourself?

I should have my new caretaker finished by the weekend, so will post a couple of pics when he's done.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

look forward to the photos Baron , yes i made the coffin from pallet wood , i used the large pallets that Travis Perkins get there doors delivered on as i believe they are non returnable or they never used to be and as i used Travis to get materials i asked one of the guys and he said i could have a few so i gave him a fiver , i used them because the slats are roughly 6ft long and are ideal for coffins , i got two coffins in the photo , the other one is a smaller coffin my daughter jumped out of as i put hinges on that one so it opened and closed , its behind the lid of the big coffin ,






think you can see it a bit better in this photo . I never stained the wood just distressed it with Wilkos black satin spray paint with a touch of humbrol dark earth spray as well . I,ve just used the main supports from the pallets on my pirate cannons so they were extremely useful pallets.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

a very few of my statics!


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

i really like your reaper osenator , and i checked out a few of your vids , excellent work , wish we could get Halloween bargains like you guys do .


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Thank you. I have a lot more coming... I have around 15-20 to build and fix, and this is just my static, I have another 15-20 animatronics in the basement... 
PLUS, need to finish my RED PYRAMID of Silent Hill.


----------



## i3abyjay25 (Sep 30, 2013)

osenator said:


> need to finish my RED PYRAMID of Silent Hill.


Can't wait to see that....


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Me too i look forward to some photos soon then osenator , when you get time .


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

my latest life-size prop for this coming Halloween night , the head is a bought prop from e - bay and the body is made up using the usual plumbing pipe etc just got the legs legs to finish off , i put the head on wonky at a slight angle












and i think it made it look creepier ?


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

pacman said:


> and i think it made it look creepier ?


Heck yeah! Not always doable - and not always easy, but I think any time you can sort of break the square frame - turn the head a little, have it bent at the neck, give a bit of a twist at the waist, make the feet slightly bow-legged - whatever - I think it just makes things more believable. Gives it a bit of personality.

Looks really really good. Amazing looking hands too.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks GobbyGruseome , the hands i,m afraid were plain old cheap plastic hands i got from a seller in china off of e - bay and they were men,s hands by the look of them but that was all i had and didn't have enough time to make some so they went on , again they made her more creepier i think this time by mistake though , and i kept her as skinny as possible but with a little bulking out so she looked real but very thin and gaunt .


----------



## Zombastic (Oct 26, 2011)

I threw together a couple of "budget bodies" today. I'm gonna make a few more and have them hanging in a hallway in my haunted garage.


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

Here's my Houdini prop.


----------



## halloweenfan5 (Jun 29, 2011)

Zombastic said:


> I threw together a couple of "budget bodies" today. I'm gonna make a few more and have them hanging in a hallway in my haunted garage.


Very sorry if I just missed this - but are there instructions on these somewhere? They look AWESOME!!


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

I.m with halloweenfan5 , is there a tutorial for these they are great , i was wanting to try and do an Egyptian mummy when i got some time and have been toying with the best way to do it , the dummies you made look great and with the addition of bandages and a bit of glue and paint to age it would work a treat to create my Egyptian mummy .


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Nice work pacman, really like her gaunt look and the angle of head...

Awesome job on the bodies, let us know your method please..

Palladino, nice work on Houdini, if someone would help you with an enclosure it would be even more awesome..


----------



## Zombastic (Oct 26, 2011)

On the bodies, it's really cheap and simple. I actually got the idea on another popular Halloween message board.
If you google the words "budget bodies" you'll be alright.
I basically made a dummy using an old long sleeve shirt & pants. Then I stuffed it with newspaper (It helps I work at a recycling center).
I duct taped a styrofoam head (from Halloween City) to the body. I put an old mask on one dummy and I used red paint on the other face.
Then I wrapped it in drop cloth and just started wrapping it with duct tape.


----------



## Zombastic (Oct 26, 2011)

Hey Pacman.. 
I'm not sure of you're a The Walking Dead fan but your zombie woman reminds me of creepy Clara from the woods in Sunday's episode.
Or at least what she's gonna look like when she turns...


----------



## drzeus (Sep 11, 2010)

Hi! There are alot of great ideas in this post!
Check out this post. This is how I do mine. Maybe a little more expensive, but they are robust and should last quite a while if you treat them right.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/131254-lifesize-body-forms.html


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks Zombastic for the comment about my prop , i am a huge fan of The Walking Dead but the new season does not start in the U.K. until till this coming Friday so not sure if that is the episode or not but i definitely will watch out for Creepy Clara , and thanks for the info on how to create your excellent hanging bodies , i am definitely going to try to make one at least , whether i can do it in time for Halloween this year is another thing as i,m behind with my target for this year but then i always am lol .


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Zombastic said:


> I threw together a couple of "budget bodies" today. I'm gonna make a few more and have them hanging in a hallway in my haunted garage.


I have a concept I would like to use for this. How did u make them?


----------



## Mad Mad Mark (Oct 24, 2009)

Palladino said:


> I'm feeling frustrated and dissatisfied with my life sized props. I've tried chicken wire but even with gloves I find it hard to work with, especially because it comes in rolls and keeps bouncing back as I try to work with it. The PVC option is expensive. I don't have a power saw so wood is out.
> 
> Is there any other way to make life size props that will stand up securely?


 Please search up an old thread of mine "A Wacky Idea?" Go to pg.7 in the menu. I think you will find some very cheap options!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

jdubbya said:


> I'm flattered and humbled! Thanks. Looking forward to seeing your flesh eaters! If you have any other questions, I'll certianly be glad to try and answer them.


Well didn't pull of an exact copy, just used what I had in hand


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Well didn't pull of an exact copy, just used what I had in hand
> View attachment 180221


Looks great! The arms down is actually more realistic. If possible, I'd like to see a close up pic of him. He looks really good!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks, jdubbya...I was hoping you wouldn't ask that, here goes


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

He looks great! The only suggestion I'd make is to grunge him up a bit. Some fake blood on the front of his shirt. You could fray up his coat and pant cuffs a bit with scissors or a box cutter. Run the blade down his pant legs and coat sleeves. Take a spray bottle with some watered down black or brown paint and spritz his outfit a bit too. I like him a lot. Great mask!


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

CFD318 said:


> View attachment 175677
> 
> 
> This is my life size prop....new for 2013 and still in the work shop...hope to have it completed by next week. I used a PVC frame, my first attempt and I would change a few things for the next one.


Just WOW!!!!!


----------



## ArmyOfDarkness (Sep 1, 2013)

My grave digger


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

jdubbya said:


> He looks great! The only suggestion I'd make is to grunge him up a bit. Some fake blood on the front of his shirt. You could fray up his coat and pant cuffs a bit with scissors or a box cutter. Run the blade down his pant legs and coat sleeves. Take a spray bottle with some watered down black or brown paint and spritz his outfit a bit too. I like him a lot. Great mask!


Thanks for the tips jdubbya, my kid also suggested the same thing. I am out of paint so I got some dirt and put in a spray bottle mixed with water. Fail! Clogged up the nozzle so I just splattered him with the contents, he got mucked up pretty good, I'm going to change his pants to some black slacks and bulk him up just a little


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

great zombie xxScorpion64xx , is that a prop head or mask you have used ? looks like just come from the set of walking dead . And ArmyOfDarkness , i think your grave digger has a twin brother , i wish i could say living in england but being dead in england would be a more fitting explanation , notice the family resemblance , lol.


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 10, 2006)

The "Timmy" trick or treater prank has always been one of my favorites. We wanted to build one of our own to use to goof on a few of our neighbors so I put this little guy together this past week. Has has a PVC frame with rigid legs and adjustable shoulders and elbows using our Spider Joints. We bulked him up using some 1 inch foam. The hands are skeleton hands with wire in the fingers so they can be adjusted. I still need to get another pair of gloves for him. I might add a set of eyes to the foam head underneath so they show through the mask. He is just about 4 feet tall.








Here is the original video I got the idea from. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WoSSvLpXWpM


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

pacman said:


> great zombie xxScorpion64xx , is that a prop head or mask you have used ? looks like just come from the set of walking dead . And ArmyOfDarkness , i think your grave digger has a twin brother , i wish i could say living in england but being dead in england would be a more fitting explanation , notice the family resemblance , lol.
> View attachment 180470


Thanks PacMan, its just a full head mask


----------

